
Great Noir Lives and Dies On Dialogue - lermontov
https://crimereads.com/noir-dialogue/
======
wellpast
Noir _film_ , the same deal.

“I know you like a book, ya little tramp. You’d sell your own mother for a
piece of fudge. But you’re smart with it. Smart enough to know when to sell
and when to sit tight. You’ve got a great big dollar sign there where most
women have a heart.” –The Killing (1956; Dir: Stanley Kubrick)

------
disordinary
I think it's pretty hard to write a hardboiled style noir now days without it
feeling derivative. The tropes are now cliches and the dialogue can be
cumbersome and hokey.

A lot of time it feels like someone imitating noir rather than innovating with
the genre and that's sad.

You can undoubtedly do it and I'd love to see some examples of a great modern
noir to read.

~~~
kevinmchugh
Is Ellroy modern enough? The Coen brothers have done at least two noirs as
well, though not in prose.

Patanoir deserves an honorary mention.

~~~
disordinary
Yeah, there's definitely good Noir work in films and TV. It's a bit easier
there because you can invoke the mood easier in a visual medium even if the
dialogue or characters don't reflect the genre as much.

------
WalterBright
Great dialog makes any movie, even ones you wouldn't expect.

For example, people love to quote lines from Star Trek TOS.

From TNG, or the movies? Nope. The dialog is pedestrian and forgettable, and
the shows are boring.

~~~
neotek
I don't know, I quote this[1] all the time, and it's a great scene.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3RNsZvdYZQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3RNsZvdYZQ)

~~~
WalterBright
Ironically, Stewart played Ahab in a version of Moby Dick.

